
We Are Bad at Moderation: Why I’m Deleting Twitter and Instagram from My Phone - ingve
https://shawnblanc.net/2019/01/we-are-bad-at-moderation/
======
abnry
Two good questions from the article that are great to ask:

\--What is something in your life right now that you think is very essential
and important, but is something you are not giving very much time or attention
to?

\--What is something in your life that you do NOT consider to be essential but
yet it is receiving too much of your time and attention?"

